# Gerry's penis is red and seems to be inflamed. Help!



## Arielle&James (Oct 5, 2014)

I could be over reacting, but if you look at my profile photo his penis was always that same color. The past few nights when we have taken him out for exercise and snuggle time, it's been red and seems to be enlarged. On closer examination tonight, I noticed two bumps on the tip. I tried to take some photos to show you guys.

I really hope I'm just being an over worrier and everything is fine. Please tell me that's the case. If not, we'll be getting a vet visit ASAP.

Thanks to anyone with advice. Aside from this change and quilling, he has been his usual self. Eating, drinking, ect. Also, he's about 11 weeks old.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

It's a bit hard to see from these pics. What kind of bedding is he on? Could there be something stuck in the shaft?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Perhaps you caught him as he was having boy time. That's what it looks like to me. Does it look better after you had him up for a while?


----------



## Arielle&James (Oct 5, 2014)

He has carefresh bedding throughout his cage and shredded paper in his igloo that he sleeps in. I plan to switch to fleece when we build his C&C and keep the carefresh for his litter box and shredded paper in his igloo, unless that may be what he's reacting from. 

I highly doubt it was from boy time. He was sleeping soundly before we took him out, and the photos were taken about 15 minutes after we had him running around between us.

His entire bottom was also red, and his penis seemed to be the most irritated. We have enough fleece that I can change everything out the next time I clean his cage to see if that's the problem. 

He was acting like his usual self so I don't think it's bothering him. I've just read several horror stories about tumors in boys, and being a worry wart, this really freaked me out.


----------



## Arielle&James (Oct 5, 2014)

And there doesn't seem to be anything sticking out of his shaft to indicate something is stuck in it. Is there any other way to tell?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

How old is Mr. Gerry? 

It all looks normal to me, maybe a little raw if he was enjoying himself. 

*** Slightly graphic text ahead***
And just to clarify, the belly button part of his anatomy, the part that sticks out is actually the opening for his penis. In arousal, his penis would extend through that area and afterward it would slide back in. If something is wrong with the external parts than it is a lot easier to treat which is good thing. 

Also boy time can appear as anything. Sometimes it just looks they are sleeping, others get really into it. Thankfully my boy seems to be discrete about it.


----------

